# Memory Lane 2022 Group Photo



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2022)

So here is the group photo from today. I posted this three places last night plus Brian and I made a sweep of the grounds to announce it so if you didn't make it not sure what to say. For those who want a full resolution copy please email me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Depending on the number of requests it may be next week sometime before I get to everyone. V/r Shawn


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 28, 2022)

Thank you for this!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 28, 2022)

Thank Shawn and Brian for organizing the photo.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 29, 2022)

Now there is a happy group of Cabers!! Great shot!  Thanks.


----------



## bashton (Apr 29, 2022)

Thanks to all for making it happen! That was fun and fun is what it's all about.

Bashton


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2022)

My girl & I are thinking of flying out either to the Fall swap or next Spring. Maybe we can squeeze in there too...😀


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> My girl & I are thinking of flying out either to the Fall swap or next Spring. Maybe we can squeeze in there too...😀



It would be great to see you and your better half Mike!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## drglinski (Apr 29, 2022)

still curious to know if this will be a thing at Monroe.  If so, I'd love to be a part of it. 

Awesome photo!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2022)

drglinski said:


> still curious to know if this will be a thing at Monroe.  If so, I'd love to be a part of it.
> 
> Awesome photo!



Make it happen!


----------



## higgens (Apr 29, 2022)

@ET your starting to look old


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2022)

Starting to think this a old guys hobbie!


----------



## Boris (Apr 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> Starting to think this a old guys hobbie!



Starting?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> Starting to think this a old guys hobbie!



"Where do I order my coffee mug and mouse pad?"


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 30, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> "Where do I order my coffee mug and mouse pad?"










Where I get my coffee cups from...


----------



## drglinski (Apr 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Make it happen!



Ok, noon tomorrow at the expo building between entrance A and B.


----------



## phantom (Apr 30, 2022)

drglinski said:


> Ok, noon tomorrow at the expo building between entrance A and B.  View attachment 1616506



Will Farmall me there?


----------



## drglinski (Apr 30, 2022)

phantom said:


> Will Farmall me there?



If you mean my brother then yes


----------



## alexander55 (Apr 30, 2022)

Great time. Thanks for coordinating the photo!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1616502
> 
> 
> 
> Where I get my coffee cups from...



You are lucky!  Only stickers for me 🙁


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 30, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You are lucky!  Only stickers for me 🙁



Great idea! Coffee mugs , key chains, bumper stickers and Dart boards !


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 30, 2022)

How about a who is who in that group pic?


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1616502
> 
> 
> 
> Where I get my coffee cups from...




I'll send you one!


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You are lucky!  Only stickers for me 🙁




You'll get one next time! You earned it!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (May 1, 2022)

wow I finally made it on time!😀


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

drglinski said:


> Ok, noon tomorrow at the expo building between entrance A and B.  View attachment 1616506



One person showed up.


----------



## phantom (May 2, 2022)

drglinski said:


> One person showed up.



Wow...was that your brother?


----------



## mynameislegion (May 2, 2022)

Oops.


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

phantom said:


> Wow...was that your brother?



Nope.  Just me.


----------



## onecatahula (May 5, 2022)

Paul suggested we try to name everyone, so here goes . .







BOTTOM ROW, L to R:
Brian Pikeilek, Tim Himes & Chip, Joel, Brant Mackley, Buddy, Joe Mikulanis, Eric Rosa, Chuck Rosa, Shawn Sweeney, ...Alan Schmit,....

TOP ROW, L to R:
.... Scott McCaskey,...Joe Dean, Pete Dieterich, Jungle Terry, Mark Gordon, Howard Gordon,...Gary Wold,...Ed Popowitz Catfish,... Don Lowman, ...Bob Kingsbury, Mike Surprenant, Ron, Jesse McCauley, Tina Snyder, Lawrence Behery, Lisa, Sam Fitzsimmons, Bob Snyder, Scott, Shawn, Edwin Moses (hiding),....

Please add any corrections !


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 5, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Paul suggested we try to name everyone, so here goes . .
> 
> View attachment 1620255
> 
> ...



Since I'm done with my 50th class reunion stuff, I'd offer to make a list. I did this the other day, if that helps. I'll do a little different # insert and put the list of names under the picture to make it easy to match up. I was going to suggest this, can't tell the players without a score card.


----------



## catfish (May 5, 2022)

#25 Catfish


----------



## onecatahula (May 5, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Since I'm done with my 50th class reunion stuff, I'd offer to make a list. I did this the other day, if that helps. I'll do a little different # insert and put the list of names under the picture to make it easy to match up. I was going to suggest this, can't tell the players without a score card.
> 
> View attachment 1620256



Great idea !
2 1/2 Chip and 5 1/2 Buddy would like whole numbers, please.  Also, “?” between 47 and 48 is Edwin Moses. He is hiding. 
Are you going to match the names to the numbers ?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 5, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Great idea !
> 2 1/2 Chip and 5 1/2 Buddy would like whole numbers, please.  Also, “?” between 47 and 48 is Edwin Moses. He is hiding.
> Are you going to match the names to the numbers ?



OK< I understand their stance,  whole numbers it is... My thought was match the face with a CABE name, such as @catfish #25, I can put both CABE & real name. I will add a # to Edwins head once I'm done. The numbers will be theirs to keep, I'll just make it more presentable when I'm done... There are pics like this on here and folks like me have no idea who is who...
Just trying to help. 😎 🍻


----------



## catfish (May 5, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> OK< I understand their stance,  whole numbers it is... My thought was match the face with a CABE name, such as @catfish #25, I can put both CABE & real name. I will add a # to Edwins head once I'm done. The numbers will be theirs to keep, I'll just make it more presentable when I'm done... There are pics like this on here and folks like me have no idea who is who...
> Just trying to help. 😎 🍻



You can use my real name when you make the list. I think it would be good to use everyone's Cabe name and Real name.

  Catfish


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 5, 2022)

catfish said:


> You can use my real name when you make the list. I think it would be got to use everyone's Cabe name and Real name.
> 
> Catfish



It is a CABE member picture after all, that's what it needs......


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 5, 2022)

catfish said:


> #25 Catfish


----------



## catfish (May 5, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> So,,is that your new name and what you'd like to be addressed as ?  #25 Catfish



I'm known as Catfish. But some people prefer to call me Ed. Either one is fine.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> OK< I understand their stance,  whole numbers it is... My thought was match the face with a CABE name, such as @catfish #25, I can put both CABE & real name. I will add a # to Edwins head once I'm done. The numbers will be theirs to keep, I'll just make it more presentable when I'm done... There are pics like this on here and folks like me have no idea who is who...
> Just trying to help. 😎 🍻



Brilliant idea!  Thank you for doing this. #4 Brant (New Mexico Brant); please do not forget E.T.!


----------



## onecatahula (May 5, 2022)

OK, let’s give it a try:




1) Brian Pikeilek @detroitbike, 2) Tim Himes 2.5) Chip, 3) Joel @JOEL, 4) Brant Mackley @New Mexico Brant 5) Joe Mikulanis, 5.5) Buddy @Buddy 6) Eric Rosa @Eric Rosa  7) Chuck Rosa, 8) Shawn Sweeney @Freqman1, .... 10) Alan Schmit @Oldbikes ... 13) Matt and 14) Jeannie @Majdotkool, 15) Shawn, 16) Lisa @lilchik17750, 17) Tina Snyder, 18) Bob Kingsbury @3-speeder,.... 21) Scott McCaskey @sm2501, 22) Kevin, 23) Jungle Terry @jungleterry, 24) Howard Gordon @Howard Gordon, 25) Ed Popowitz @catfish, 26) Don Lowman @Flat Tire,...28) Mike Surprenant @Maskadeo, 29) Ron Alexander,...31) Scott, ...34) Joe Dean @56 Vette, 35) Pete Dieterich @onecatahula, 36) Mark Gordon @auto1cycle2,...38) Gary Wold, ...41) Rob LeCates @38 Bike, ... 43) Jesse McCauley @Jesse McCauley, 44) Lawrence Behery, 45) Sam Fitzsimmons, 46) Bob Snyder @badbob 47) Edwin Moses @my560sec,... 49) Chris Smith @cds2323, ...51) E.T. @tomsjack


----------



## cyclingday (May 5, 2022)

Nice job, guys!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2022)

10: Alan Schmit @Oldbikes 16: Lisa @lilchik17750  24: Howard Gordon @Howard Gordon 26: Don Loman @Flat Tire   29: Ron Alexander


----------



## Majdotkool (May 5, 2022)

#13 Matt and #14 Jeannie  @Majdotkool 
I told you I’d be smiling! We had a great time finding great deals and seeing all the amazing bikes! Can’t wait for next year!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 5, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1620289
> 
> OK, let’s give it a try:
> 
> ...



Good eye on the 47vs 31, I may have had some adult beverages when I did this...


----------



## onecatahula (May 5, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> 10: Alan Schmit @Oldbikes 16: Lisa @lilchik17750  24: Howard Gordon @Howard Gordon 26: Don Loman @Flat Tire   29: Ron Alexander



Thanks Brant !  
Post #40 updated


----------



## cds2323 (May 5, 2022)

#49 Chris Smith (cds2323) black Wald t-shirt


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 6, 2022)

52:  E.T. @tomsjack


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2022)

#22 is Kevin


----------



## 56 Vette (May 6, 2022)

#34 Joe Dean @56 Vette


----------



## 38Bike (May 6, 2022)

#41 Rob LeCates @ 38 Bike


----------



## onecatahula (May 6, 2022)

All above corrections/additions made to post #40. Thanks !  Keep ‘em coming . .


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 6, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> All above corrections/additions made to post #40. Thanks !  Keep ‘em coming . .



Thanks, I'll refer back to #40 for my info....


----------



## 3-speeder (May 6, 2022)

You got my name correct for 18
👈 'dats my handle here


----------



## eeyore5588 (May 7, 2022)

#33 Greg Gault  @eeyore5588


----------



## onecatahula (May 7, 2022)

UPDATED !
Keep sending those corrections/additions...





1) Brian Pikeilek @detroitbike, 2) Tim Himes 2.5) Chip, 3) Joel @JOEL, 4) Brant Mackley @New Mexico Brant 5) Joe Mikulanis, 5.5) Buddy @Buddy 6) Eric Rosa @Eric Rosa 7) Chuck Rosa, 8) Shawn Sweeney @Freqman1, .... 10) Alan Schmit @Oldbikes... 12) Tony, 13) Matt and 14) Jeannie @Majdotkool, 15) Shawn, 16) Lisa @lilchik17750, 17) Tina Snyder, 18) Bob Kingsbury @3-speeder,.... 21) Scott McCaskey @sm2501, 22) Kevin, 23) Jungle Terry @jungleterry, 24) Howard Gordon @Howard Gordon, 25) Ed Popowitz @catfish, 26) Don Lowman @Flat Tire,...28) Mike Surprenant @Maskadeo, 29) Ron Alexander, 30) Tom Bryant 31) Scott, ...33) Greg Gault @eeyore5588, 34) Joe Dean @56 Vette, 35) Pete Dieterich @onecatahula, 36) Mark Gordon @auto1cycle2,...38) Gary Wold, ...41) Rob LeCates @38 Bike, ... 43) Jesse McCauley @Jesse McCauley, 44) Lawrence Behery, 45) Sam Fitzsimmons, 46) Bob Snyder @badbob 47) Edwin Moses @my560sec 48) Jerry Herron, 49) Chris Smith @cds2323, ...51) E.T. @tomsjack


----------



## lilchik17750 (May 7, 2022)

#30 is Tom Bryant. You know.....that guy with the Airstream Bambi, and a Girl Named Lisa


----------



## lilchik17750 (May 7, 2022)

#48 is my SWAP CO-HOST JERRY "HUBGUY" HERRON.


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2022)

12 is Tony.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 7, 2022)

Well, here is what I have so far.. (this isn't the finished product)🤓


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 7, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well, here is what I have so far.. (this isn't the finished product)🤓
> 
> View attachment 1621678
> View attachment 1621676



Why is it that this is a "CABE" photo, but 26 are unknown, or have no Cabe name? Hmmmmmm 🤔 Heck, one of the dogs has a handle!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Why is it that this is a "CABE" photo, but 26 are unknown, or have no Cabe name? Hmmmmmm 🤔 Heck, one of the dogs has a handle!



The lurkers...?  Thanks for putting the id's to the name!


----------



## onecatahula (May 7, 2022)

Jesse is 43, not 42


----------



## jungleterry (May 8, 2022)

19 is David Parkman


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 8, 2022)

Here's what I have as of now......


----------



## detroitbike (May 8, 2022)

correct spelling:
 1. Brian Pikielek


----------



## detroitbike (May 8, 2022)

Enlarge the photo in sections and maybe we can recognize the others.
15 is fellow from alaska . I believe he posted on here


----------



## onecatahula (May 8, 2022)

38) Gary Wold @Koolstuff


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 8, 2022)

detroitbike said:


> correct spelling:
> 1. Brian Pikielek



I before E, except after C. Got it 🤔 🤦‍♂️


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 9, 2022)




----------



## onecatahula (May 9, 2022)

Attention Good Cabers, 
we need your help identifying these gentlemen . . even a first name is a big help!  Please reply below, so we can finish up our Spring 2022 Cabe Photo (think of it as a police line-up, and see if that helps).


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2022)

Pretty sure #9 is the guy who sets up with Sam.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Pretty sure #9 is the guy who sets up with Sam.



I know him as the "toy" guy...don't know his name.


----------



## badbob (May 9, 2022)

#11= Scott Wilke?


----------



## Nashman (May 9, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Here's what I have as of now......
> 
> View attachment 1622298
> 
> View attachment 1622299



Great group!  Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2022)

Lisa tells me #27 is Dave Parker not Parkman. V/r Shawn


----------

